# My EDC Options and Reviews (lots of pics and lots of info)



## bruner (Nov 3, 2006)

UPDATED 11/06/06 - to include bicycle EDC.

Knives, Flashlights, Lighters, Multitools, Writing Instruments and More

I have been meaning to properly document my collection for some time now. So this is it, enjoy!
Everything now numbered with descriptions and general information. If I've done a review on any item there will be a review link next to the description. I will update this thread as my obsession collection grows. Feel free to ask me about anything and I'll do my best to respond quickly. Click any photo to view the full size version.

MULTITOOLS



 


001 - Gerber Clutch
002 - Carolina Knife & Tool Micro Gadget (cool point - this is my favorite, this thing has everything and a unique design for sure)
003 - Leatherman Micra with lanyard by fellow EDCF member dinoadventures



 


004 - Swiss Tech Micro Plus
005 - Chinese Micra copy with pliers instead of scissors (wish Leatherman would make one like this)
006 - Coast Micro FishTool REVIEW LINK

WRITING INSTRUMENTS



 


001 - Inka Pen stainless steel model (cool point - this is my favorite, it's like playing with a transformer)
002 - Zebra Compact F-301 Pen REVIEW LINK
003 - Zebra Telescopic Pen
004 - Zebra Penpod Pen REVIEW LINK
005 - Cross Ion Pen

LIGHTERS



 


001 - Champ
002 - Bowers No.10
003 - Berkeley Windproof (cool point - has sealed extra flint storage in fuel cap)



 


004 - FireFly Super Lighter (cool point - Made in Japan) retractable wind guard)
005 - Dunhil Service Lighter
006 - Tommy (cool point - Made in England, bottom container is for extra fluid)



 


007 - Sarome (cool point - Made in Japan, my only butane lighter, all others are fluid)
008 - unknown manufacturer, aluminimum block
009 - Ronson
010 - Colibri (cool point - Made in W.Germany)
011 - ASR



 

 


012 - Firbird OTR-30 (cool point - has sliding wind guard, can be used as a candle)
013 - Regens (cool point - can be used as a candle)



 

 

 


014 - Beattie Jet (cool point - this is my favorite, pipe lighter, uses special mechanism to project flame, uses fluid not butane)
015 - Rodgers Rocket Flame - (cool point - made in japan, pipe lighter, uses special mechanism to project flame, uses fluid not butane)

KNIVES



 


001 - Camilus Speed Assist folding box cutter
002 - Super Knife SK2​
003 - Camillus Cross Fire folding box cutter (cool point - handle holds up to 4 extra blades)
004 - Kobalt folding box cutter
005 - Kobalt mini folding box cutter (cool point - handle has spring activated storage for up to 4 extra blades)
006 - Gerber EAB folding box cutter



 


007 - Buck Rush Platium (cool point - assisted open, locks in closed mode)
008 - SOG Twitch 2 (cool point - assisted open, locks in closed mode)
009 - Kershaw Scallion (cool point - assisted open, locks in closed mode) REVIEW LINK
010 - Gerber Mini Fast Draw (cool point - assisted open, locks in closed mode)



 


011 - Kershaw ET/External Toggle (cool point - this is my favorite, everything is cool about this one...) REVIEW LINK
012 - CRKT M16-13Z (cool point - one handed opening with blade kick, unique locking mechanism) REVIEW LINK
013 - Tekna Micro Knife (cool point - reverse switchblade mechanism)
014 - KErshaw 1710 with fauxton from LightHound.com REVIEW LINK



 


015 - Fury Mini Paratrooper (cool point - unique folding mechanism)
016 - unknown manufacturer, Kubaton with hidden blade
017 - Camillus Lev-R-Lock (cool point, unique opening mechanism)
018 - Fury Hornet 1 butterfly knife
019 - Buckmaster Camco
020 - Scheffield (cool point - lanyard attachment is removable with push button mechanism)



 


021 - Smith & Wesson Pocket Protector (cool point - comes with unique removable clip which is not shown) REVIEW LINK
022 - Flip It
023 - Gerber Ridge
024 - Outdoor Life FS0057
025 - Victorinox Classic

FLASHLIGHTS




001 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 2 x AA, incandescent
002 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 2 x AA, incandescent
003 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 1 x AAA, incandescent
004 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 1 x AAA, incandescent
005 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 4 x AAA, 29 x LED (cool point - a blinding, inexpensive light)
006 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 4 x AAA, 8 x LED 
007 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 4 x AAA, 9 x LED 
008 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 4 x AAA, 9 x LED 
009 - unknown manufacturer, Chinese, 1 x AAA, incandescent




010 - Task Force, 4 x AG3 button cell, 1 x LED
011 - Task Force, 3 x AG13 button cell, 1 x LED
012 - Mag Solitaire, 1 x AAA, incandescent
013 - Craftsman, 1 x AAA, incandescent
014 - Task Force, 4 x AAA, 1 x LED, 1 Watt
015 - Garrity, 4 x AAA, 1 x LED (cool point - added glow epoxy around LED)




016 - River Rock, 2 x AAA, 1 x LED, .5 Watt
017 - Adcancedmart.com, 1 x AA, 1 x LED, .5 Watt
018 - Adcancedmart.com, 1 x AAA, 1 x LED, .5 Watt
019 - Adcancedmart.com, 1 x CR123, 1 x LED, .5 Watt
020 - Coast Led Lenser, 4 x AG13, 1 x LED
021 - Coast Led Lenser, 3 x AG13 button cell, 1 LED
022 - Coast Led Lenser, 3 x AG13 button cell, 1 LED, ultraviolet
023 - Streamlight Key Mate, 4 x L1154 button cell, 1 x LED, green




024 - Mini Mag, 2 x AA, Nite-Ize 3 LED drop-in and Nite-Ize IQ Switch (cool point - this is my favorite, the Nite-Ize IQ switch provides becon and multiple settings)
025 - Task Force, 4 x AAA, 3 x LED, white (cool point - modified to include 3 x LED, red lights, toggle switch & tripod mount)
026 - Coast Led Lenser, 4 x AAA, 6 x LED, red, white, blue, green, (cool point - push button selection for single or multiple colors)
027 - Adcancedmart.com, 1 x CR2, 1 x LED, .5 Watt
028 - Glo Toob FX (cool point - I have the optional push button switch which is not shown, makes programing easier)
029 - Photon Freedom Micro (cool point - includes clip, has multiple settings)
030 - Tool Logic Traclite, 4 x AG3 button cell, 1 x LED (cool point - magnetic swivel base with keycain sheath)
031 - ARC Classic, 1 x AAA, 1 x LED

MISCELLANEOUS EDC ITEMS




001 - Timex Twist & Pull Indiglo (cool point - modified into a pocket watch, can light up a tent with indiglo, alarm mechanism is unique)



 


002 - Southern Specialties Folding Lock Pick (cool point - this is my favorite, much better than the SouthOrd folding lock pick that I previously had) REVIEW LINK




003 - Nalgene 16oz/500ml narrow mouth bottle (cool point - free spring water at work, I take it with me on lunch)

USUAL EDC LOAD AND STORAGE/DISPLAY



 


This is my typical EDC load: cellphone, pda, knife, keychain, wallet. Keychain always has my SAK Classic, truck key, house key, a flashlight, a writing instrument and my Sandisk Cruzer Micro USB Flash Drive. I like to switch out the knife, the light and the writing instrument every few weeks to keep things interesting.



 


This is how I store/display my EDC collection. Very simple and made from 4' long oak from Lowe's. Items that don't stand up easily by themselves like knives and multitools get strapped to more sections of oak with thick hair bands.

BICYCLE EDC




Here's my bike. It's a Diamondback, nothing fancy or expensive. It's light and well made enough for me.



 


Most everything I carry is held in an under-seat mountable bag from Klikit (I don't think they are around anymore). I really like it because it's not Velcro attached, like so many others. This thing has a clip system, so it's easy to put on / take off. When I have to leave the bike unattended, I take the computer and light off the handlebars, throw them in the Klikit bag and take it with me.



 


Inside the Klikit bag I normally carry a Topeak Alien tool ($10 and a mini tire patch kit tucked inside), a cable bike lock and my gloves. Extra stuff I might put in there like my wallet, digital camera, snacks, etc... require me to use the bag in it's expanded mode (another cool feature).




On the handlebars I have a Cateye halogen light which runs on 4 AA batteries and a Sigma Sport BC 600 wireless computer and some climbing bars.



 

 


The Topeak Alien tool is pretty nifty. One of the reasons that it comes appart is to give you two tire tools.




Lastly, I also carry two bottles of water and a Mt.Zefal "mini double shot" tire pump. Incidently, black water bottles are not the best choice for keeping your water cool on a hot and sunny day (but they look cool).

Thanks for looking,
Dan


----------



## bruner (Nov 3, 2006)

Reserved


----------



## bruner (Nov 3, 2006)

Reserved


----------



## 9volt (Nov 3, 2006)

That is alot of stuff!

Does the Carolina Knife & Tool Micro Gadget have a pliers? How does it compare in size to a Leatherman Squirt?


----------



## bruner (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi dammitjim,

I think it's very close in size to the Squirt, however it does not have pliers. Pliers would have made it awsome though...

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 9volt (Nov 3, 2006)

I've got a Squirt and have looked a little for other small tools with pliers. The Gerber looks cool, I'll probably pick one up. 

I just found multitool.org. Great. There's another drain on the paypal account


----------



## Flying Turtle (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice collection there, Dan. I enjoyed looking at all of it. Besides flashlights I've also got a bunch of lighters, knives, multitools, and a few pens, too. Not nearly as nice as yours.

Geoff


----------



## bruner (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

Doesn't matter how nice really. Most of my stuff was not expensive. I try to stick with things that are mechanically interesting to me and affordable.

You should post pics of your collection. I'd love to see it.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 700club (Nov 4, 2006)

multitool.org

thanks for the tip.


----------



## bruner (Nov 5, 2006)

UPDATED 11/04/06 - to include Sandisk Cruzer Micro USB Flash Drive to keychain EDC.

See first post, located HERE.


----------



## Etienne1980 (Nov 5, 2006)

Those pics rocks ! It is like a dressing room just for EDC.


----------



## bruner (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks 

I had fun taking the pics and putting it all together.

I love looking at other peoples stuff too. It's always great to get new ideas.

Dan


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 5, 2006)

How do you keep that wood from warping? Is it pre-treated or something?


----------



## bruner (Nov 5, 2006)

KDOG3,

Actually, I haven't had any warping. I've had shelves like this up for over a year in different places with no problems. I used oak, which is very hard and the shelf piece is wood-glued and nailed onto the wall mounting piece.

The first shelf I made this way was done with poplar becuase it was less expensive and came in the same sizes. THAT shelf did warp, but oak seems ok.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 5, 2006)

Now you got me thinking of doing something similar. My wife is going to be _THRILLED!_


----------



## bruner (Nov 5, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> My wife is going to be _THRILLED!_


 
KDOG3,

You might consider this... I have negotiated away all of my interior design rights for the rest of the house, provided that my computer desk and the nearby surrounding areas remain under my control.

Dan


----------



## bruner (Nov 6, 2006)

UPDATED 11/06/06 - to include bicycle EDC.

Also thanks to Lunal_Tic for helping me better organize my photos






See first post, located HERE.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Dustin Liu (Nov 12, 2006)

http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/temaemiso/diary/200605280000/


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 14, 2006)

dammitjim said:


> I've got a Squirt and have looked a little for other small tools with pliers. The Gerber looks cool, I'll probably pick one up.
> 
> I just found multitool.org. Great. There's another drain on the paypal account


bruner,
Excellent collection !

dammitjim,

If you are refering to the Gerber Clutch, I just refunded mine on Nov 12. Why ? Kinda flimsy. The knife blade definitely needs sharpening right out of the package. Nail file is very coarse, crosscut would be better and the tweezers are good for the smallest splinter you might get. Phillips screwdriver is not worth using. Bottle opener, never tried it. Small flat screwdriver would be ideal for the small screws on your eyeglass frames if you grind it down to that size. Finger nail grooves are not helpful if you keep your nails very short. And finally the pliers, you WILL pinch your hand ! The pliers do not close tightly which will not even grasp a sheet of paper. 

...just my refunded $11.39 worth...


----------



## bruner (Nov 14, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> bruner,
> Excellent collection !
> 
> dammitjim,
> ...



Thanks 

I'll add my 2 cents on the Gerber Clutch as well...

I like it, however, the tweezers are very poor, the nail file is rediculously huge and the bottle opener is pathetic. I was embarased to offer it to open a beer for a friend this weekend... Other than that, I'm ok with the blade, the screw drivers and the pliers. It really snaps open and closed nicely and I like the overall looks of it. Could have been designed better though...

Dan


----------



## santiago (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool collection, man. Almost like a Batman-type armory for EDC. :rock:


----------



## aSeseezepe (Aug 21, 2013)

*ремонт кварти*

http://search.kmvcity.ru/?q=spbremon.ru&name=&em=go ремонт коридора в квартире


----------

